# fibromyalgia



## Guest (Jul 2, 1999)

Hi everyone, Glad to have found you. I had fibromyalgia before they had a name for what was causing me so much pain. I got the run around for years not to mention the money spent on test and hearing it was all in my head. I aso have IBS so don't feel well all the time but just knowing there was a name for my pain help a little , its wasn't all in my head after all. Drs. can sometimes make you feel like it is, no wonder we get depressed. I'll be checking in often.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome to this fibro board audie. I like it because it is so convenient having the IBS board connected to it. How did your symptoms of fibro first present themselves and how long after having IBS? Do you have any other underlying conditions or illnesses in your past history? I ask a lot of questions, don't I? ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 1999)

Welcome, Audie!! Nice to have another person on the board--just sorry for what we have to be meeting!! You'll find this board very useful and full of info--


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 1999)

Hi Moldie, I had IBS long before Fibromyalgia came along. I am lactose intolerant and fine I have trouble with other foods as well. I'm forever crampy and also have a lot of gas. I had endometriosis and surgery to remove my uterus and one ovary, several years later I had the remaining ovary out because endometriosis had returned. I was told I had a severe case of it, along with a lot of scar tissue, cysts, tumor and lesions. It was after 2 kids, one miscarriage,years of endometriosis and several surgerys for various problems I awoke to this new pain called fibromyalgia. It was the early 1980's ,boy did I feel alone, now I know what it is and am coping much better, having a support group is a wonderful thing. Some people just don't understand or don't want to , we have good days and bad , thats whats hard to get across to some people. Bye Audie[This message has been edited by audie (edited 07-06-99).]


----------

